# Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread :D



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

Greeting fellow maniacs







, yes another G60 bites the dust and yet another AWP motor will be alive in a Corrado. I've been reading a lot about the swap and finally got the funds on doing it, Thanks you to all you knowledgeable texer's answering my previous question about the swap (you know whom you are







for you if i could), Anyhow without further a-doo here it be the beginning of mah swap.
Weekend 2:
took apart the front end of the Jetta (drive train and all) and placed it Gently







on a skid. Also took apart the front interior and wiring/pedal etc..








Weekend 3:
Took apart the drive train from the engine including rack and brakes apart for more garage space, went to the local parts yard and grabbed missing parts for the swap.








Weekend 4: Started removing the Corrado's front end. As well as disconnecting the sensor's / vacuum lines form the engine and labeling the hell out of it with Hulk Tape.

























Weekend 5: Removed the Corrado Engine.









Weekend 5.5: Removed accessories / labeled more wiring and vacuum lines

























Weekend 6: Removed down pipe / axle shafts and begun more in depth wiring harness labeling / splicing. Yes i am going to use the short and easy method splice into existing fuses and relays as much as i can.
















The Parts pile:
















so far so good, Still trying to figure some things out like:
1) ABS to remove or keep it (mine is a 1991 so i have full ABS) if to Remove which master cylinder to use ? Older G60 ??
2) Axle shafts, I have the 02A transmission and shafts from G60 and a 02J transmission/ shafts from the 1.8T. The inner and outer shafts are obviously different have to figure this out.
3) 5 Bolt swap, easy enough however with the axle shafts it maybe a problem ? Have to figure out which transmission to use first since different inner shaft housing on the transmissions. Easiest way would be use the G60 tranny and slap on VR6 Shafts since I'm going 5 bolt with Knuckles/hubs etc?
Anyone with any credible useful information chime in. Here's a couple more pics of the parts i gathered including the AWP tucked away for the time being as i get this crap sorted out.
















P.S Sorry for some of the pictures are blurry my phone camera sucks
_Modified by koala_bear at 8:59 PM 6-29-2009_


_Modified by koala_bear at 2:01 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

GAY ASS IMAGE SHACK, yay for photobucket working!


_Modified by koala_bear at 8:17 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koala_bear* »_
1) ABS to remove or keep it (mine is a 1991 so i have full ABS) if to Remove which master cylinder to use ? Older G60 ??
2) Axle shafts, I have the 02A transmission and shafts from G60 and a 02J transmission/ shafts from the 1.8T. The inner and outer shafts are obviously different have to figure this out.
3) 5 Bolt swap, easy enough however with the axle shafts it maybe a problem ? Have to figure out which transmission to use first since different inner shaft housing on the transmissions. Easiest way would be use the G60 tranny and slap on VR6 Shafts since I'm going 5 bolt with Knuckles/hubs etc?
Anyone with any credible useful information chime in. Here's a couple more pics of the parts i gathered including the AWP tucked away for the time being as i get this crap sorted out.

















1: use a non abs g60 
2: get 100M cups for the 02J tranny they fit on the older axles like the mk3 or older
3: if your doing 5 bolt use the whole sub frame from a vr6 with axles and just change the tranny cups or use your 02a tranny


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (VRT)*

1) B3 Passat or G60/VR6 Corrado non-ABS would work fine if you want to dump the ABS
2) Answered above.
3) If you want to use 5 bolt suspension then you will to find the control arms, anti-sway bar, knuckles, drive shafts, and front brakes from a VR6 Corrado or VR6 A3 Golf/Jetta. You will also need to use the longer tie-rods for your rack as well so everything fits and works properly. The extra track in the Plus suspension calls for longer tie-rods and drive shafts. 
The rear sub-frame you have right now will work fine if you you use the G60 engine mount otherwise you can swap to a VR6 sub-frame (or any A3 with minor modifications) and then run the newer A3 style mounts.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (AbsoluteNovice)*

good luck its a lot of work depending on the route you take. i think simple is the best mentalitly because this can get real complicated real quick. 
no a/c - no p/s (manual rack) stand alone - ditch all the emissions stuff - manual boost controller etc... best of luck - i had mine in the car and working and spun a rod bearing now my car has no dash and no engine - just keep it clean and keep everything organized and do everything perfectly bit by bit - that way the sum of everything adds up to a clean ride thats my .02 -
the motor bolts right in to the trans - you have to shave the rear motor mount bracket to make way for the coolant lines, so i hope you know friends with grinders/ or air tools to shave that down to get it work. have on hand tons of PB blaster - wd 40 and liquid wrench and even twice the ammount of brake clean.
watch putting your cooant lines for the heater core on the stock corrado heater core hard lines, one of mine snapped off from the motor play and not enough length on the lines - and send water water everywhere, now i need a new heater core - buy plenty of coolant lines all kinds of elboys and some exhaust parts about 2 1/4 inch i think to fab up the lines if your using the stock g60 intercooler - you have to fab up a ton of stuff to make eveything work right. have some band aids because your going to need them! good luck ! its a nuckle buster for sure!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (CorradoFuhrer)*

I'm in TO 
IM me for my # and I can give you the info you need


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (CorradoFuhrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_good luck its a lot of work depending on the route you take. i think simple is the best mentalitly because this can get real complicated real quick. 
no a/c - no p/s (manual rack) stand alone - ditch all the emissions stuff - manual boost controller etc... best of luck - i had mine in the car and working and spun a rod bearing now my car has no dash and no engine - just keep it clean and keep everything organized and do everything perfectly bit by bit - that way the sum of everything adds up to a clean ride thats my .02 -
the motor bolts right in to the trans - you have to shave the rear motor mount bracket to make way for the coolant lines, so i hope you know friends with grinders/ or air tools to shave that down to get it work. have on hand tons of PB blaster - wd 40 and liquid wrench and even twice the ammount of brake clean.
watch putting your cooant lines for the heater core on the stock corrado heater core hard lines, one of mine snapped off from the motor play and not enough length on the lines - and send water water everywhere, now i need a new heater core - buy plenty of coolant lines all kinds of elboys and some exhaust parts about 2 1/4 inch i think to fab up the lines if your using the stock g60 intercooler - you have to fab up a ton of stuff to make eveything work right. have some band aids because your going to need them! good luck ! its a nuckle buster for sure!

I am working with air tools







, and I am a apprentice tech at a local dealership so more or less i think i know what i'm doing half the time lmao. Thanks for the help.


_Modified by koala_bear at 4:16 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_
3: if your doing 5 bolt use the whole sub frame from a vr6 with axles and just change the tranny cups or use your 02a tranny

the problem with that is i already have brand new coil overs for the G60 (I am not sure how much they differ from VR6 corrado or any VR6 up to 98 besides the obvious weight difference in the front) so my original thought was use any VR6 1993-1998 Knuckle / hub mount it on my G60 ball joint / tie-rod end.( thus giving me 5 bolt conversion and i can fit 100mm CV joints(VR6) on current drive shaft(G60)? As far as i recall they fit ?
And as far as finding a Corrado VR6 sub-frame  rare to say the least. Not to mention more money and work involved.


_Modified by koala_bear at 4:18 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

yet again another problem, I am not swapping in the cluster or immobilizer from the MK4 so i need to send out my ECM for this ? or can you disable it with VAG COM? and if it does neeed to be sent out i might as well upgrade the software? Unitronic or eurodyne/tapp i heard was the best for this ? I know APR is probly the most reliable but the options APR features are for the MK4's accessories ii do not have like the anti-theft etc.. not to mention its a swap.. APR probably not the best ECM for swapped cars to go with or can they customize it as well ?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koala_bear* »_
the problem with that is i already have brand new coil overs for the G60 (I am not sure how much they differ from VR6 corrado or any VR6 up to 98 besides the obvious weight difference in the front) so my original thought was use any VR6 1993-1998 Knuckle / hub mount it on my G60 ball joint / tie-rod end.( thus giving me 5 bolt conversion and i can fit 100mm CV joints(VR6) on current drive shaft(G60)? As far as i recall they fit ?
And as far as finding a Corrado VR6 sub-frame  rare to say the least. Not to mention more money and work involved.

_Modified by koala_bear at 4:18 PM 6-30-2009_

Use a VR6 MK3 subframe they bolt up and cheaper /newer


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koala_bear* »_yet again another problem, I am not swapping in the cluster or immobilizer from the MK4 so i need to send out my ECM for this ? or can you disable it with VAG COM? and if it does neeed to be sent out i might as well upgrade the software? Unitronic or eurodyne/tapp i heard was the best for this ? I know APR is probly the most reliable but the options APR features are for the MK4's accessories ii do not have like the anti-theft etc.. not to mention its a swap.. APR probably not the best ECM for swapped cars to go with or can they customize it as well ?

Eurodyne
I used them on my ecu swap works great
cannot use Vagcom


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (VRT)*

update thus far:
1) If to drop ABS use Original G60 master cylinder / brake booster.
2) Axles take the 100mm axle flanges (off mk4 2.0L 4 cylinder) and mount them on 02J transmission. ( confirmed )
3) Just get a 1995-1998 Golf / Jetta? VR6 Sub-frame ( was told the sub-frame is all the same just control arms are different(longer) ?) / control arms (VR6) / ball joints / [tie-rod Ends?] / knuckles / hubs / carriers / calipers / pads / rotors and wheel bearings
(change of plan going 12.3"(312mm rotors) brakes from Audi TT) [need MK1 Audi TT Carriers / Calipers (Mk4 / MK3 VR6 96-99 DE Brake Calipers caliper works)] MK4 Calipers are DE Brake caliper same as MK3 11.3"s
(Confirmed)
4) Eurodyne or Unitronic software with immobilizer defeat.







hopefully i got that correct 


_Modified by koala_bear at 6:34 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

weekend 7: Cleaned out battery corrosion and more wiring labels


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

Weekend 8 Was out of town weekend 9 got sick







no updates as of yet just some things confirmed and some parts to be ordered / received already







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

here's a question i cant find an answer to, does a MK3 OBD II (2.0L jetta/golf) rear engine mount bracket the one that bolts to the engine then to the engine mount in the rear near the exhaust manifold, will it fit on the AWP 1.8T block ? why ? because i want to install polyurethane engine mounts and there is none with my G60 rear engine mount bracket not to mention i will be using a VR6 Sub frame with control arms.








this guy did it with no problems on his ATW ( Audi engine 1.8T) will it be a problem on AWP's or other 1.8T blocks ?

its number 12 on this picture.
1998 OBD II Golf 2.0L








so what i want is install my sub-frame same as all MK3's and install polyurethane engine mounts but my G60 Corrado Rear engine bracket uses a totally different mount / bracket, will i have any clearance issues? if i convert to 2.0L Mounting bracket / poly mounts? like closing the hood?
P.S sorry for the wall o text










_Modified by koala_bear at 3:41 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

Cleared up by Corrado forum: whats needed in order to upgrade to MK3 VR6 engine mounts is the following:
- For Corrado G60 you will need either B3 or B4 Passat VR6 Front Lower Cross member (the one with the Mount on it obviously)
This:
http://i697.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg
- Mk3 Subframe ( any MK3 all sub-frames are the same )
- MK3 VR6 Control Arms ( for wider stance and 5 bolt conversion )
- Mk3 2.0L Passenger rear Engine Mount bracket part number: 1HM 199 354 (*1HM 199 354 A is for automatic cars* Longer Bracket)
- Mk3 2.0L front engine mounting bracket part number: 1HM 199 273


_Modified by koala_bear at 10:19 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

Update:
Took out the ABS System, Steering, Pedals for Drive by Wire.
































its a lot easier if you remove the dash trust me...


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

a 2L motormount bracket won't work...have fun


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_a 2L motormount bracket won't work...have fun 

so which bracket will the other thread sdezego said the 2.0L aba would work 


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Still, the G60 brkt will not work properly with the Vr Carrier or vice versus. You need the mk3 2L brkt or as Frank mentioned the Tdi one. I have not used the Tdi, but used the mk3 2L with the Vr carrier.
Here is what will happen if you try and use the G60 Front bracket on the Vr front mount/carrier.








And this is why (diff between the G60 Front brkt and the mk3 2L)


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

he was using a o2M transmission with that 2l bracket that he modified. Go rerread the thread where he agreed with me that it would not work.


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (G60ING)*

how different is the 02J from 02A ? I am going to just figure it out myself.  I've seen 02J's on Mk2 golfs and Mk3 golfs so im sure there is a bracket out there with little modification that fits an 02J transmission.


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

updates:
Parts Came back and some came in new:
G60 Lower Cross Member
VR6 B3 Passat / B4 Passat / Corrado (all the same) Lower Cross Member
MK3 VR6 Golf / Jetta Sub-frame
MK3 VR6 Golf / Jetta Control Arms
G60 Lower Rad support

















Poly Urethane Suspension Bushing kit:








BFi Stage 1 VR6 Mounts vs Stock:









Sub-frame / control arms and mounts together:



























_Modified by koala_bear at 8:55 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

Updates:
powder coated brakes and other suspension / drive train pieces came in finally.
-DE Calipers / Audi TT Carriers ( Front )
-MK4 Alloy Calipers / VR6 Carriers ( Rear )
-2.0L Front engine mount bracket
- Front and passenger engine mount assembly's

































Drive By Wire Pedal Installed


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

Removed G60 Subframe








awaiting new ball joints / tie-rods, boots.
brand new Patec coilovers Holeshots also awaiting for installation


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

I don't see the passat lower cross member for the front VR6 motor mount.


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_I don't see the passat lower cross member for the front VR6 motor mount. 










forgot to take a picture after powder coating


----------



## $800rado (Jun 1, 2007)

how did you do the dbw did you fab something up


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: ($800rado)*

cool


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: ($800rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$800rado* »_how did you do the dbw did you fab something up

yes, i removed the DBW pedal welds off the original 1.8T bracket and trimmed the G60 pedal, tig welded the 1.8T pedal frame onto the G60 pedal assembly its not that hard pretty straight forward just have to use a measuring tape


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (koala_bear)*

any photos of this


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_any photos of this

unfortunately no


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

I did the same thing on my 1st tdi corrado swap. But I built my pedal cluster twice. The first time I tried to use the mk4 brake pedal and brake booster. I took pictures of this cluster but then I swaitched it around and redid the entire thing with a corrado/mk2 brake pedal & booster because the mk4 booster interfered with the clutch master cylinder. 
The biggest thing I can remember about the 2nd pedal cluster was that I used a couple gussets because the pedal is cantilevered and trans a good amount of pressure to push. 
here is a thread that covers this subject: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...45491


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_I did the same thing on my 1st tdi corrado swap. But I built my pedal cluster twice. The first time I tried to use the mk4 brake pedal and brake booster. I took pictures of this cluster but then I swaitched it around and redid the entire thing with a corrado/mk2 brake pedal & booster because the mk4 booster interfered with the clutch master cylinder. 
The biggest thing I can remember about the 2nd pedal cluster was that I used a couple gussets because the pedal is cantilevered and trans a good amount of pressure to push. 
here is a thread that covers this subject: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...45491

yup all i did is cut / weld the 1.8T DBW pedal bracket to the G60 Pedal assembly where the original G60 gas pedal was pretty simple just make sure you measure everything







or else u will have a funky pedal


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

update:
Installed all front end suspension compenents, coilovers looking sick, have an issue with TRW G60 Rack and Tie-rods being too short resolution; VR6 Mk3 golf/jetta ZF power steering rack, Tie-rods for required length to achive proper alignment (toe was out with G60 TRW rack, VR6 tierods).









Someone on Corrado Forum suggested to buy MKIII (euro or Canadian only) manual steering rack tie-rods for required lenght on the 5 bolt /plus suspension to have proper Toe Angle.
I rather just buy the ZF rack and have everything from a DE golf / Jetta so i wonte have problems with parts replacement there after.
pics to come.


_Modified by koala_bear at 4:52 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

you won't find a mkIII manual rack for a plus suspension in canada.
A vr6 rack is the best bet, any car will work.
I did a rack from a mkIII Vr6 on my corrado


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_you won't find a mkIII manual rack for a plus suspension in canada.
A vr6 rack is the best bet, any car will work.
I did a rack from a mkIII Vr6 on my corrado

ZF VR6 rack original part number is:
1H1 422 055 D
Other part numbers found ( updated version of the same rack ? )
1HM 422 061 C
1H1 422 061 DX - Corrado VR6
1H1 422 061 CX - MK3 VR6
1H1 422 055 K
1H1 422 055 C
all these part numbers are Corrado VR6, MK3 from 2.0L to VR6 the only differance is the tie rods on these ZF racks and possibly the turn ratio. 
change of plans used G60 Corrado TRW rack with ZF Tie-rods inserted a thick enough washer to compensate for the clearance issue on the inner side of the tie-rod and TRW dust boots.



_Modified by koala_bear at 6:53 AM 9-10-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

okay few things going on, pictures will be up at a later time.
About the steering rack; any ZF (Waffle type) VR6 or MKIII Golf/Jetta fits and mounts up no problem on the subframe a few things to consider:
1) ZF rack has longer tie-rods by 2.5cm each side (measured and confirmed) Thus giving sufficent amount of toe angle for 5 Bolt wider suspension ( AkA suspension + ? )
















2) ZF rack tie-rods fit on TRW Corrado G60 Rack however there is some connection issues on the inner side could just use some washers to solve it. The ZF Tie-rods once they are tightened on the G60 TRW rack leave a small gap thus the washers.









(M13 bolt size washer)
















3) ZF rack steering column splines are more course. The G60 Corrado are more fine, there for it does not fit.
4) TRW U-Joints / spline for G60 corrado steering colomb / steering rack (teeth are more fine vs the course [bigger teeth] ZF rack / steering colomb spline connection). They are not interchangable to one another because the u-joints are permently pressed in. Solution maybe buying the original VR6 Corrado spline that connect from the rack to the steering colomb with is hard to find and maybe dealer only. (not confirmed if it solves anything)

















Basically the easiest / cost effective solution would be just to get new ZF VR6 Tie-Rods, dust boots mount them up with 2-3 washers on the inner tie-rod side and mount it to the TRW G60 Corrado rack.
The Two Racks side by side and length difference:








as i stated pics to come for visual aid







. This should be in a faq, spending a lot of money confirming many of things in this swap that most of these threads i have seen don't explain.









_Modified by koala_bear at 9:26 PM 9-10-2009_


_Modified by koala_bear at 10:56 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

Clutch Master's STG 3 Kevlar clutch installed with SACHS pressure plate and G60 Flywheel


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

I did my AWP swap I tried to keep it as simple as possible because of my skill level, tools etc.
I did a manual rack conversion on the rado, pretty straightforward as long as you have ALL mk2 components (inner outer manual rack - ujoint and mk2 ujoint cover)
i removed a/c and power steering and ran a 37 inch belt on the awp.
I kept my subframe stuff g60... the hard part about the awp is that bracket in the back, you have to shim the g60 bracket when it goes onto the awp block because the turbo coolant line (and turbo oil return line) get in the way. Also if your awp block is like mine, since the castings arnt used for the rear block you can use the mounting bolts but mine were corroded and i stripped one or two. 
I'm not sure where the vr6 subframe, where you are going to mount the rear mount? is it in the same spot as the g60?
good deal on the dbw I used a mk3 obd1 throttle - and a passat vr6 gen 1 throttle cable but i'm having issues getting this all mounted. 
Man if I could weld everything in a swap would go much smoother. The 02a doesn't bolt quite right up to the awp, but its enough to make it work. I kept my 02a just because of money reasons im trying to do this barebones and simple as possible.
The most pita thing i find is all the awp's vaccuum lines. I've been doing my best to rig something up so everything is accounted for but I still havn't come out of it yet. I got a block off plate for the EGR as well to help simplyfy it a bit. 
Good luck! Oh yea i'm running megasquirt waisted spark which is pretty simple to get going.


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (CorradoFuhrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_I did my AWP swap I tried to keep it as simple as possible because of my skill level, tools etc.
I did a manual rack conversion on the rado, pretty straightforward as long as you have ALL mk2 components (inner outer manual rack - ujoint and mk2 ujoint cover)
i removed a/c and power steering and ran a 37 inch belt on the awp.
I kept my subframe stuff g60... the hard part about the awp is that bracket in the back, you have to shim the g60 bracket when it goes onto the awp block because the turbo coolant line (and turbo oil return line) get in the way. Also if your awp block is like mine, since the castings arnt used for the rear block you can use the mounting bolts but mine were corroded and i stripped one or two. 
I'm not sure where the vr6 subframe, where you are going to mount the rear mount? is it in the same spot as the g60?
good deal on the dbw I used a mk3 obd1 throttle - and a passat vr6 gen 1 throttle cable but i'm having issues getting this all mounted. 
Man if I could weld everything in a swap would go much smoother. The 02a doesn't bolt quite right up to the awp, but its enough to make it work. I kept my 02a just because of money reasons im trying to do this barebones and simple as possible.
The most pita thing i find is all the awp's vaccuum lines. I've been doing my best to rig something up so everything is accounted for but I still havn't come out of it yet. I got a block off plate for the EGR as well to help simplyfy it a bit. 
Good luck! Oh yea i'm running megasquirt waisted spark which is pretty simple to get going.

apparently the Corrado VR6 Rack u-joints mayfit plug and play yet to confirm this if the VR6 Corrado Rack has large or small teeth on the u-joint connection between rack and u-joint.
Update: Front Cross member, brand new Patec coilvers with bump stops and dust boots ( thanks TMtuning ), balljoints struts and knuckles all on the car. its so low i can even get a normal jack underneath it.








was going to drop the engine in finally but engine hoist broke !!















I'm picking and going to use my A/C with G60 Controls will need to buy some custom lines / fittings possibly but that's not the biggest issue. Thank god most A/C shops have these items relatively cheap







. As for mounting points the VR6 Subframe fits no problem had to drill out the 3rd hole on the subframe in order to bolt it up and put 3 washers in so its level easy to do. The mounts sit where the G60 mounts are the only difference is the passenger rear and the front. Its just an update mount in general VW thought of during the MK3 golf/jetta era, I got a set of STG 1 BFi Mounts in there thus i wanted VR6 Sub-frame / control arms and 5 bolt swap at the same time. The Pass. rear Engine Mount Bracket is from a 2.0L / VR6 MK3 / Golf / Jetta it actually fit with no modifications just a slight bend by hand of the turbo oil return line.
It's alot of work and money down the drain so if u are on a really tight budget dont bother going VR6 G60 Mounts and brackets work fine










_Modified by koala_bear at 7:34 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

engine in, problem with the VR6 / 2.0L front engine mount bracket need to modify the 2.0L mk3 front engine bracket, however the hood doesn't close . Going to try and make my own front engine bracket out of the G60 engine bracket some cutting and welding involved. so i can clear the hood when closed
my camera died no pics


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

engine in and bolted a lot has been going on.
Mk4 power steering pump needed modifying with different pressure fittings, Clutch slave line modified
Axle Shafted connected
now the coolant / rad / A/C to do.
pics to come camera fixed.


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (koala_bear)*

i have no idea if this will work but i was reading your thread as i will hopefully be doing an awp swap into mine but could you possibly use the 93+ vr6 ac lines as they are already setup for r134a and you could stilll use g60 control and leave your fan/hvac wiring from the corrado as i believe it is part of the lighting harness in the engine bay anyways. Could be wrong though.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Another AWP Swap into Corrado Thread  (Noodleboy)*

Sorry to bring this up, but if you change PS racks, how do you change these two to make it work? I have a VR rack now and obviously the G60 part does not fit in.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Wanted to X reference some valuable info from following your build during the VR K frame swap in my g60.

There's ZF rack that bolts into the G60 that replaces the TRW lump. It's a ZF rack intended for the US 85-92 MK II G/J. In the UK & EU it's used on the NA 8V & 16V Corrado.



petethepug said:


> The longer it takes to swap the VR K frame into the G60 the more things that get worked out by themselves.
> 
> Found a rebuilt Corrado VR ZF rack on the Mk II classifieds. Knew by the waffle pattern it was right. Weird find but grabbed it for $80.
> 
> ...


----------

